# Mail : comptes hors ligne !



## poussvite (9 Novembre 2011)

bonjour, 
depuis ce matin, mes boîtes de courriels sur mail sont "hors lignes" 
à côté de celles-ci figure un ! dans un triangle 

donc je ne reçois plus aucun mail à l'acception de mon compte mobileme online et sur mon ipad. 
plus rien sur le mac. 
un réglage à modifier? 
je constate dans pref système que 
- mes serveurs d'envoi smtp sont "hors lignes(mobileme et gmail) 
- serveur de réception est grisé


----------



## lecide (10 Novembre 2011)

j ai le meme problème avec yahoo sur mail et su rmon iphone, deux autres comptes marches mais plus celui de yahoo


----------



## poussvite (10 Novembre 2011)

merci,je n'utilise que mon compte mobileme, c'est quand même pas normal!
bonne journée


----------



## lecide (10 Novembre 2011)

une personne peut elle nous expliquer? j 'ai rein changer..et le cela marche plus....


----------



## misterjad (12 Novembre 2011)

idem ici pour moi, mail sous Lion est complètement hors ligne avec toutes mes adresses gmail, et serveur privé, il redemande plusieurs fois le mot de passe, sans réussir à se connecter...

Quelqu'un à trouvé une solution ??:mouais:


----------

